# Nudge 22????



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

any vendors got stock of the nudge 22?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (8/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> any vendors got stock of the nudge 22?


https://www.vapecrew.co.za/product-detail?id=306

https://gadgetfundi.co.za/collections/rta/products/wotofo-nudge-rda-22mm?variant=7038031396927

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Ordered a silver one. 

Thanks @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 2


----------

